# New Car What-Nots...??



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

Hi, Last night I went and got me a black, very very.."Super Black" Se-R Spec-V...I think it has about 50 miles on it right now...I just want to know what I should do to make sure that it doesn't die on me or something like that...A couple of my friends told (who are mechanics) told me that every 500 miles intil 1500 I should get a oil change. Then I shouldn't step on it intil it has atleast 2000 miles on it...I'm sorta edgy cuz I wana take her out to the track, but I don't wana hurt her...What do you guys think? Is this info correct? anything else I'm forgetting??

Also, Warrenty...What can I do and what can't I do on my spec-v...? exhaust, cai, cat-back, bodykit, etc...is all that OK? and won't void anything?? thanks again.


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

Shevon said:


> *Hi, Last night I went and got me a black, very very.."Super Black" Se-R Spec-V...I think it has about 50 miles on it right now...I just want to know what I should do to make sure that it doesn't die on me or something like that...A couple of my friends told (who are mechanics) told me that every 500 miles intil 1500 I should get a oil change. Then I shouldn't step on it intil it has atleast 2000 miles on it...I'm sorta edgy cuz I wana take her out to the track, but I don't wana hurt her...What do you guys think? Is this info correct? anything else I'm forgetting??
> 
> Also, Warrenty...What can I do and what can't I do on my spec-v...? exhaust, cai, cat-back, bodykit, etc...is all that OK? and won't void anything?? thanks again. *


the break in period is 1500miles and you should not exceed 4000rpm in any gear for that period. Also make sure to check your oil with every tank of gas. I would take it easy on the car until you get at least 4000miles on it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

Shevon said:


> *
> 
> Also, Warrenty...What can I do and what can't I do on my spec-v...? exhaust, cai, cat-back, bodykit, etc...is all that OK? and won't void anything?? thanks again. *


i asked about moding my car and if it would still have warranty, and they sed, you can't touch anything or else it's off...but das a go ahead 4 me!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

4000miles?!?!  jesus! Thats wayyyyyy toooo long....I sometimes by accident hit it over 4krpm, but not really...the clutch is weird, but i'll get used to it...why 4000miles??? and why check oil every gastank?...sigh....a lot of people told me 500...w/e I'll stick to what you guys are saying...I don't wana give back my car just because I did not want to wait...


----------



## dowroa (Oct 6, 2002)

*my two cents*

Yes, 

1500 miles is the general break in period for a car. If you do a search on this forum for 'break in', but will explain it better than I can. However, here is a brief explaination as I have been reading about his for a lil' over a year now.

Break in period is generally the time where the piston rings and most movable parts inside the engine will develop goves in the metal and properly seat themeselves. It is recommened ( depending on if the maf. already does a prebreak in of the engine ) that you generally vary your RPM in this period, and do not exceed a certain set rpm ( 4000 rpm in this case and to avoid overheating - quick thermal expansion - and to make sure that everything seats correctly). Mineral oil, not synthetic, is generally advised and filled on the first 1.5k miles in order to help with the break in and general wear of the engine (as it promotes wear).. 

There is a really go thread in the B13 (i think) forum about oils and the different dynamics about Synth oil and Mineral oil. This might help to explain why one is used over the other in break in. 

No matter what you choose, 1.5k is not that long when you are considering you can easily get 200k+ on your car if you break the engine in correctly. I would rather take a lil' time now than a lot later in piston ring replacement and cylinder over bore.

If you want to drive like a bat outta hell to being with, get a used car past 10k. Good luck, and I will see if i can find that oil link for you, if you are interested. 

Gotta head with the wife. Will post more later if needed. Feel free to PM me, and maybe I can send you some links that are more factual based rather than the rantings of one individual.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Shevon said:


> *Also, Warrenty...What can I do and what can't I do on my spec-v...? exhaust, cai, cat-back, bodykit, etc...is all that OK? and won't void anything?? thanks again. *


I'll add more to this. The dealership can't void your warranty over an aftermarket product or part just because they said so. It has to lead to or be the cause of the failed part. For example, they can't say that your entire engine warranty is now void because of your aftermarket intake. They're going to have to prove it or in most cases, you'll have to prove it to them. It can go either way, especially depending on your dealership. My dealership does not have a problem helping me out with my car at all. I won't get them to do the modifications themselves, but they still help me out, for example, resetting my SES light without question or giving me shit about it. Most of your warranty work should consist of a bad horn, sunroof switch is not working, seats fraying, stuff like that. If you happen to be part of the "oil consumption crew", then there's more to it. Other than that, you're golden. Mod away and just becareful of all the sensors for your intake and exhaust. Messing those up and going back to the dealership won't work.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Yea...I sorta figured that part out as much...as for breakin it in, I've been driving a lot lately, school, work, and other stuff, but I still shift at about 2500 rpms, just to make sure...I want this car to last as long as possible, cuz after that 4000 mile period, you better bet that I'm gana mod the living hell outa it and run 1/4 every damn weekend. I love to race, streetrace or Drag, I love it, and I got this car cuz it's fast, and cool lookin...so I can't wait (=< thanks for the info...btw, if somone can give me info on oil changes...I know I have to change at 500 miles, but what about 1000? then 1500? everyone tells me every 500 miles intil 1500, then at 3000....what ya'll think? thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

*Warranty Denial*

I agree with Mr. Sentra, no dealer can void your warranty just because there are aftermarket parts on your car. But YOU don't have to prove that it didn't cause the failure, THEY have to prove that it did cause it. Unless they can prove it, the only thing they are not responsible for is coverage for the actual aftermarket/modified part. If any dealer tries to pull that, quickly let 'em know that it is a violation of federal law. And if they still don't cooperate, contact SEMA, your lawyer and the local news station....

Good Luck,
Steve


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

for break in, go by your owners manual. do whatever it says. but i agree with most on changing your oil at 1500 and then again at 3000.

as for warranty, if you modify anything the factory has put on or it is not an approved part by Nissan, then warranty is void. just because some of you go to a dealership and they are cool of what you have done to your car and they help you out, then they arent doing their job correctly from Nissan standards. But there is that line of B/S of adding an intake and something happens to your motor and they wont warranty it. we all know it is B/S for the most part on some modifications, but if you go in with a reworked ECU and we all know that it raises the redline and disables the governor, then don't expect them to warranty anything engine mechanical if they known you have done that. also, dont go in with a turbo attached to your engine if it was never an option for your car(American market). you will get laughed at when you try to warranty something, unless you know somewhere there. 

as a technician, i seen many people do alot of minor tweaking with their cars(not just Nissan) like disconnect sensors, rewiring, put MAF in backwards, stuff like that. these are on semi-new vehicles too! they come in and say "the dealer wont fix it". huh, i wonder why?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Warranty Denial*



Black Box said:


> * And if they still don't cooperate, contact SEMA, your lawyer and the local news station....*


Good call Steve! Also, www.sema.org is the link to check out.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

SRV1 said:


> *for break in, go by your owners manual. do whatever it says. but i agree with most on changing your oil at 1500 and then again at 3000.
> 
> as for warranty, if you modify anything the factory has put on or it is not an approved part by Nissan, then warranty is void. just because some of you go to a dealership and they are cool of what you have done to your car and they help you out, then they arent doing their job correctly from Nissan standards. But there is that line of B/S of adding an intake and something happens to your motor and they wont warranty it. we all know it is B/S for the most part on some modifications, but if you go in with a reworked ECU and we all know that it raises the redline and disables the governor, then don't expect them to warranty anything engine mechanical if they known you have done that. also, dont go in with a turbo attached to your engine if it was never an option for your car(American market). you will get laughed at when you try to warranty something, unless you know somewhere there.
> 
> as a technician, i seen many people do alot of minor tweaking with their cars(not just Nissan) like disconnect sensors, rewiring, put MAF in backwards, stuff like that. these are on semi-new vehicles too! they come in and say "the dealer wont fix it". huh, i wonder why? *


 I disagree with you. Your telling me that if a guy puts an aftermarket intake and exhaust on his car that it will void the warranty. That is bullshit. If the dealer doesn't cover it under warranty they are just being assholes and I would go to another dealer or get Nissan on the phone. I talked to our Nissan warranty rep. and he told me that they would have to prove the part caused the failure and if you have an aftermarket part, say on the engine, and the trans. takes a shit, the trans. is still covered under warranty. It is a separate drivetrain component. If you had an aftermarket clutch, than you could find problems on getting the trans. covered. 
I think that when techs see a car come in and it has aftermarket parts on it, they just want an excuse to do the repairs for "customer pay" time instead of having to do it under warranty time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

hmmmmmmmm.....k........as for the breakin in the engine deal...I should wait intil 4000miles? or intil like a thousand or something? I need info...as for now I got 300 miles even and I am shifting calmly at 2500rpm, is that all I gata do? I'll change at 500 and then again every 500 intil 3000 miles...tell what ya'll think.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Shevon said:


> *hmmmmmmmm.....k........as for the breakin in the engine deal...I should wait intil 4000miles? or intil like a thousand or something? I need info...as for now I got 300 miles even and I am shifting calmly at 2500rpm, is that all I gata do? I'll change at 500 and then again every 500 intil 3000 miles...tell what ya'll think. *



We just talked about it.  1500 miles of break in period at no more than 4000 RPMS. That should do you really great! I wouldn't change engine oil till around 3000 miles, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll change at 500 just to make sure, cuz people tell me this, people tell me that...I dunno I"ll change at 500 then 1500 then 3000 after that...Since I drive sorta hard, I change my oil every 2500 (=


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Shevon said:


> *I'll change at 500 just to make sure, cuz people tell me this, people tell me that...I dunno I"ll change at 500 then 1500 then 3000 after that...Since I drive sorta hard, I change my oil every 2500 (= *


It's all good, it's your money.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

hahaha...one of my friends told me the same thing...hahaha


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

It's all about "Powered by Visa". Money definitely plays a huge factor in modding your car or the way you take care of it. I fyou have some extra cash flow, then by all means, you know what I'm sayin?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

hehhe...I guess..but since that nismo spec-v stuff comes out in march-april 03 that cash flow is gana be saved up...so I can buy new chit (=.....body kit, spoiler, cai, cat-back, straightpipe(testpipe, if we have one) and other phat lookin stuff...BTW, just wondering, is there a turbo kit for spec-v? or is there gana be one? thanks.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

u can change the oil on your car whenever u want, but u dont want to do that... ......i would change it at 500 miles then at 1500 too. I thought they were working on a turbo kit for the spec v except that the spec kept blowing every single one of them out. something about it couldnt really handle it. but i'm sure they'll find something and make a strong turbo for specs


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I know Trav4011 on b15sentra.net is (I think) working on a custom turbo setup for the QR motor. 

Also, on another note, Area 51 has a supercharger in the works for the Spec V. The prototype is on the Street Concepts Spec-V. It looks pretty sweet. See it here: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1003

-Sam


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

Shevon said:


> *hmmmmmmmm.....k........as for the breakin in the engine deal...I should wait intil 4000miles? or intil like a thousand or something? I need info...as for now I got 300 miles even and I am shifting calmly at 2500rpm, is that all I gata do? I'll change at 500 and then again every 500 intil 3000 miles...tell what ya'll think. *


the 4000 rpm limit is just a guide. the ecu in our cars is a learning computer it learns the drivers habits. how much gas you give it typically in each gear etc.. and it adjusts to your driving style.

6300 miles on mine changed to M1 syn. 5w-30 at 500 miles.
i drive it hard but not abusive. in fact i have only floored mine 4 times. but i make use of the entire rpm range. no oil consumption. no engine problems. and it runs better and is faster than the day i got it. 
just a side note i have never blown an engine, or had any serious mechanical problems. other than 1 blown head gasket at 165K on a 86 toyota corolla gt-s with the 4AGE motor.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

ehehhe, k so you guys say go w/ synth? or just regular 5w-30...a buddy of myn told me castrol GTX 5w-30 is good shit for me, cuz i'm gana be riding it kinda hard, not flooring it, but I am gana be pushing the car. Nothing too seroius...probably usual shifting at 3500 or so...for now it's 2500 at 500miles (another 30 miles to go  ) then I get my oil change, so it'll be tomorrow...what ya'll think. synth or not?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you can't afford to spend $30+ each time you change your oil, stick with regular. Synth is NOT necessary, tho it may seem so by what everyone says. 

I have been running regular oil for 23k and no problems. From my experience, regular oil cleans the engine better than does synth.......and the lubrication is more natural.........whereas synth stays cleaner longer.......or doesn't suspend as much dirt as the regular oil.....which is not necessarily good. And if someone tries to correct me on this, don't, because I've learned this from aviation classes in college about engines, oils used to break in engines and oils used for regular operations. All in all like 5 different oils.

Basically, yea, synth is good, but it is expensive and not a requirement. If you change your oil like you should, it won't matter what you use.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Castrol GTX 5w-30 it is (=<


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

*break-in site*

Don't think anyone's posted this URL on the thread yet, but many people swear by this procedure:
http://mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm

I changed my oil at 100 b/c it took me a while to get all the materials. I never rev high until the engine's warmed up, but I HAVE gone over 4K rpm, that's for sure. Even just a few minutes ago. Guess I'm calling 1000 miles my break-in. Oh well, wish me luck.


----------



## dowroa (Oct 6, 2002)

yes....

I have seen that site, but I did not really want to post that. That site was for moto bikes.. and ti was a HUGE source of controversy at the i-club page.

I don't know if I can really recommend that either. He is generally talking about a lower powered engine (motobikes) that dont generate as much heat and rev a lot higher in general. I just don't know if I would base his knowledge against the way production retail cars are made. Most cars are not made for racing, and have a certain break-in procedure to follow for a reason.


Now, as far as a good differing opinion... yea, it is't bad and knowing what goes on is a plus. I just didn't want to post something someone would take as GOLD and head back to their dealership in 4 weeks saying " Hey, this guy said THIS is how I was supposed to break an engine in. "

You got a warranty and instructions. If you want to go above and beyond in oil changes, I am all for that since the car will still heat cycle. However, the rest of the seating information.. I dunno.

Good luck on your new car no matter what.. and if you do it Nissan's way, they will repair it if it is their fault.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

rigggghhhhttttt....i'm confused...so i know I gata oil change at 500 and then 1500 then the reg 3000 (for me 2500, cuz I want to) and drop rev higher than 4k intil 1000miles...which is gana be 1500 for me. what about that part were he said you gata take it out and let the piston rings set higher? he mentioned (on the web-page) that you have to "open it up"...same goes for us? sigh..I dunno..sorta lost..anywayz info on this would help (= thanks a bunch


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just drive your car gently till around 1500, then change the oil, then drive normally until 3000 and change the oil. Use whatever oil you want...........just remember, synthetic is a bit more expensive than normal. 

Personally, I use Castrol GTX 10w-30.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

lol, I already changed my oil (gtx 5-30) I'll see how it goes...if anything I'll change to 10-30, but I don't think Ill have too...


----------

